# *- CYCLING TANK WITH CARIBA IN IT -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

sup everyone, hope all is well with ur life and ur aquas.

um . . so ya . . i dont think my 135gallon is cycled . . and i really dont wanna put my 3 cariba in a temporary tank of 10gallons . .. so i was wondering

*HOW WOULD I CYCLE THE TANK WITH MY FISH IN IT, AND NOT HARM THEM?*
- i probably wont get bio-spira cuz that'll cost me $100 to cycle my tank . . (s+h)

can i just do water changes? or sumthing? how long will that take?

peace out


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude, if your tank isnt cycled yet, your taking a chance either way..
I would use Bio-spira and keep a very close eye on the water and Ps...
Its never a good idea to introduce fish in an uncycled tank since the parameters are going to spike and go nuts for a while until it stabalizes..
Good luck man, and please keep us posted..

R.T.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

are you serous? wow. I'd just think with the stock list you have in your sig you'd be well aware to cycle your tank 1st. Anyway get some Amiquel+ not sure if thats the correct spelling but you'll figure it out. I made the same mistake when I 1st started and I found that amiquel + by suggestion from somebody else and it worked great or I have terminator fish that can take anything one or the other but they came through it just fine and were active and eating with no problems the whole time so I have to say it did the job of nuetralizing the amonia,nitrites and nitrates.

good luck.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree Jester, I wouldnt take any chances with my Ps..

R.T.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

if you absolutely must have to do it with your Ps in the tank to be cycled, I suggest you put some established media from your old filter (if you still have it). Then keep up with water changes & test weekly. Try to get in touch with local PFury members so maybe you could have some established media to get things going faster. Keep a close eye on your fish for signs of distress or injury (like ammonia burn, etc)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Keep on on Params big water changes and bio-spra


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Do a 15% water change every day to remove enough toxins so it will be safe for your ps, but leave enough toxins to establish bacteria. Good luck, i hope you dont lose a caribe.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like Doktordet said...
I'd be yanking well established media, rocks, plants or anything else out of those other tanks and putting them in the 135. Water Changes every day for a few days to a week and then start backing off to every other or every third day.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had to put my RBP in a completely uncycled 55.

He did just fine, do constant and I mean constant water tests. I tested my water 2-3 times a day, and did at a minimum of 25% water change each day, depending on how high the ammonia was.

my RBP showed no bad signs through the process. and the tank is now cycled and the RBP is in perfect condition.

It is possible, but requires alot and i mean alot of work and time.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

ya wow

ok . . . maybe i'll just put two of the cariba in a 20gal and 1 cariba in a 10gallon and just wait for the cycle to finish

add some good media and stuff . . .


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Water Chemistry


----------

